
House votes to let 9/11 victims sue Saudi Arabia - _of
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/09/politics/house-9-11-sue-saudi-arabia/index.html
======
alistproducer2
The house is full off morons but I can't say I disagree with this one. It's
always left a bad taste in my mouth that the Saudis so obviously had a lot to
do with 9/11 but have been allowed to skate.

------
coldcode
Also the President will veto this assuming the Senate passes it. So it's
nothing but politics as usual for today.

~~~
jayess
The Senate has already passed it unanimously. The Congress will likely
override any veto.

~~~
_kst_
The Senate passed it by a voice vote. Did nobody vote "nay"?

------
helthanatos
How exactly do you sue a country? Can we sue China for loss of wages (stealing
manufacturing jobs) as well?

~~~
coldcode
You can get collections on assets inside the US. But this is basically
impeding the Executive's control of foreign policy which is what the
Constitution gives it. It also will create a precedent for foreign countries
to pass similar laws against US citizens and companies which is a can of worms
no one wants to open. It may also violate agreements we previously signed with
other countries (and approved by the congress at the time).

~~~
mkaziz
Congress, of late, seems to care only about sending messages to voters and not
about the messy business of creating consistent, meaningful laws.

And then we complain about the executive overreaching.

~~~
helthanatos
I'm writing a paper on government overreach right now. Do you have any good
sources relating to that?

------
mankash666
While it's absolutely true that the Saudi's played a central role in 9/11,
allowing law suits against a country might be to the US' detriment.

Imagine a retaliatory law suit (funded by the Sauds and others) against the US
for all the causalities resulting directly or indirectly from U.S' war on
terror or foreign policy.

------
totalcrepe
This could end well, or at least comically. I am sure the Saudis have a
treasure trove of evidence on the source of Afghan war derived terrorism and
the US is now equally compelling them to share it and hide it?

Killing Malcolm X might not have been enough to supress the theory that
chickens will go home to roost.

~~~
20yrs_no_equity
And with wikileaks they have a convenient way to release that info while on
the surface maintaining a friendly relationship with the USA.

Not sure what you mean about Malcolm X though. What are the chickens here?

~~~
totalcrepe
Malcolm X got a fair amount of criticism for saying JFKs assisination was
chickens comming home to roost, I.e. poor US policy brought the same back on
them. In this case, the terrorist the US designed to attack Soviet forces now
view the US as their enemy.

------
floor__
Maybe I'm just ignorant but how can the House of Commons support this well
also once supporting the wars that followed 911. To me it's as if they are
admitting they had no business attacking the surrounding countries.

~~~
mcphage
US House of Representatives, not the UK House of Commons. But... yeah, same
question applies :-)

